# Angelschein weg und dann?



## Ahrendpower06 (12. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute habe mal eine frage, und zwar wenn ich meine Prüfbescheinigung verloren habe und keine Kopie mehr von dieser habe muss ich dann die Prüfung erneut ablegen ?


Falls das Thema schon vorhanden ist dann bitte Löschen habe in der Suchfunktion nichts gefunden Danke.


----------



## JanS (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelschein weg und dann?*

Die ausstellende Behörde / Landesverband sollte die benötigten Informationen besitzen um dir eine neue Prüfbescheinigung ausstellen zu können.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelschein weg und dann?*

Du kannst Dur beim Amt einer Ersatzbescheinigung ausstellen lassen.  Die Prüfung musst Du nicht nochmal machen.


----------



## colognecarp (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelschein weg und dann?*

So wie ich das noch aus meiner Prüfzeit in erinnerung habe hatten die gesagt das die Unterlagen 5 Jahre aufgehoben werden, danach wirds schwierig


----------



## andy72 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelschein weg und dann?*

einfach mal in der stadtverwaltung wo du deine prüfung gemacht hast nachfragen da wird buch drüber geführt wer,wann und wo die fischereiprüfung abgelegt hat !!!


----------



## Dorschknorpel (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelschein weg und dann?*

Moin,
das kann schon passieren. Es kommt aber darauf an, ob dein ausstellendes Ordnungsamt noch Unterlagen hat. Dann müsste es auch so laufen. Problematischer ist es, wenn schon zu viel Zeit dazwischen liegt. Dann kannst du nur noch auf Verständnis bei dem Ordnungsamtsmitarbeiter hoffen. Vielleicht hat auch der Verein, bei dem du die Prüfung gemacht hast noch die Unterlagen, oder kann dir zumindest eine Bestätigung geben.


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelschein weg und dann?*

Danke habt mir weiter geholfen.:m


----------



## Sneep (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelschein weg und dann?*

Hallo,

keine Panik.

Die Fischereibehörde bei der du die Prüfung abgelegt hast, kann das in ihren Unterlagen nachvollziehen und stellt dir dann eine neue Bescheinigung über die erfolgreiche Teilnahme an der Prüfung aus.

Kostet sicher ein paar Euro, ist aber generell kein Problem.

Normalerweise brauchst du die Prüfungsbescheinigung nur zum Erwerb des 1. Fischereischeines. 
Danach reicht die Vorlage des alten Fischereischeines zum Verlängern aus.

Wenn du bereits einen Fischereischein hast, belegt das ja auch, dass das Prüfungszeugnis irgendwann vorhanden war.

mfG

snEEp


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelschein weg und dann?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> keine Panik.
> 
> ...


Ich habe meine Angelpapiere in einer Sparkassen Tasche und habe sie am Wasser liegen gelassen,heute war ich noch mal da und Die Tasche war weg.Beim Vorstand angerufen aber da hat sich auch keiner gemeldet das einer was gefunden hat.


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelschein weg und dann?*



Ahrendpower06 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute habe mal eine frage, und zwar wenn ich meine Prüfbescheinigung verloren habe und keine Kopie mehr von dieser habe muss ich dann die Prüfung erneut ablegen ?


Das ist wie mit dem Personalausweis, ist der weg, mußte dich neu machen lassen.:q
Ne, quatsch, die Daten haben die auf dem Amt. Des weiteren, habe ich zumindest, noch so ein Zettel(Urkunde) den ich nach erfolgreicher Prüfung erhalten habe.

MfG Algon


----------



## Reddevelx (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelschein weg und dann?*

meist reicht es aber nen alten angleschein vorzuzeigen.. ich hab beim besten willen keine ahnung wo Teil bei mir sein soll..denke das hab ich nicht mehr.. ist mir aber auch echt egal... das teil wurde genau 1mal verlangt.. als ich die Prüfung gemacht habe.. danach brauchst das doch nie wieder.. nimmst nen alten angelschein mit und läßt den verlängern.. fertig.. den wisch brauchste nicht


----------



## Quappenjäger (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelschein weg und dann?*

da du niedersache bist bekommst du die vom verband aus hannover. einfach mal da fragen wo du die prüfung abgelegt hast und die machen alles weitere . kostet in etwa 35 € der neue grüne lappen.
probleme gibt es meistens erst wenn du die prüfung vor 30 jahren abgelegt hast und die bücher schlampig geführt wurden.


----------



## Quappenjäger (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelschein weg und dann?*



Reddevelx schrieb:


> meist reicht es aber nen alten angleschein vorzuzeigen.. ich hab beim besten willen keine ahnung wo Teil bei mir sein soll..denke das hab ich nicht mehr.. ist mir aber auch echt egal... das teil wurde genau 1mal verlangt.. als ich die Prüfung gemacht habe.. danach brauchst das doch nie wieder.. nimmst nen alten angelschein mit und läßt den verlängern.. fertig.. den wisch brauchste nicht


 
nicht ganz richtig ! muss auf verlangen eines aufsehers vorgelegt werden !!!!


----------



## Canny92 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelschein weg und dann?*

mir wurde gesagt das man das die prüfungsbescheinigung 10 jahre gelagert wird und wenn man sie danach verliert dann muss man eine neue prüfung machen


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelschein weg und dann?*



Reddevelx schrieb:


> meist reicht es aber nen alten angleschein vorzuzeigen.. ich hab beim besten willen keine ahnung wo Teil bei mir sein soll..denke das hab ich nicht mehr.. ist mir aber auch echt egal... das teil wurde genau 1mal verlangt.. als ich die Prüfung gemacht habe.. danach brauchst das doch nie wieder.. nimmst nen alten angelschein mit und läßt den verlängern.. fertig.. den wisch brauchste nicht


|kopfkrat verstehe ich nicht.

MfG Algon


----------



## Quappenjäger (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelschein weg und dann?*



Canny92 schrieb:


> mir wurde gesagt das man das die prüfungsbescheinigung 10 jahre gelagert wird und wenn man sie danach verliert dann muss man eine neue prüfung machen


 

nee kommt immer drauf an wie es in den prüfstellen mit den büchern gehalten wird. habe meine auch nicht mehr aber dafür den fischereischein den ich durch die prüfung bekommen habe. hatte auch nachgefragt und wäre kein problem ( liegt 21 jahre zurück ) . nur wegen den kosten und der fischereischein es ja belegt das ich die habe kann  ich drauf verzichten.


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelschein weg und dann?*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> da du niedersache bist bekommst du die vom verband aus hannover. einfach mal da fragen wo du die prüfung abgelegt hast und die machen alles weitere . kostet in etwa 35 € der neue grüne lappen.
> probleme gibt es meistens erst wenn du die prüfung vor 30 jahren abgelegt hast und die bücher schlampig geführt wurden.



Danke werde da morgen mal anrufen.


----------



## snofla (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelschein weg und dann?*

hi Francesco

sneep hats richtig geschildert,ich hatte den gleichen Fall letztes Jahr habe dann bei der unteren Fischereibehörde nachgefragt und alles war geritz,zwei Tage später war eine neue Prüfungsbescheinigung da......hat mir 10 Euros gekostet..................#h


Prüfung bei mir lag 21 Jahre zurück


hast du den den Fischereischein noch  ;+ oder war alles in der Tasche drin


----------



## fenmaus (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angelschein weg und dann?*

*hey,bei uns in bayern ist es so,wenn du deine papiere verloren hast,dann muß man ich in starnberg melden,denn es ist ja ein stattliche prüfung,die schauen im archiv nach stellen dir die kopie des prüfungszeugnis aus,kostet einiges,danach gehst damit auf die gemeine wo du wohnst und beträgst einen neuen angelschein.ist es die gemeinde wo du schon mal einen ausstellen lassen hast,dann mußt nur die bearbeitungsgebühr bezahlen.denn ohne schein brauchst nicht fischen,da du die papiere immer beim fischen dabei haben mußt zum vorzeigen wenn kontrolle ist.die ganze geschichte kostet halt geld.mach dich jetzt nicht verrückt damit.ok.
gr.fenmaus*


----------



## welsstipper (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angelschein weg und dann?*

also bei uns im verein kann man sich auch ne neue prüfbescheinigung austellen lassen, den die haben ja ne kopie davon, und sind ja auch staatlich anerkannt bzw. machen schulungen etc. vielleicht dort mal nachfragen


----------



## ernie1973 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angelschein weg und dann?*

Wenn man ganz schlau sein will, dann läßt man sich auf irgendeiner Behörde beglaubigte Kopien der Prüfbescheinigung machen - die verteilt man dann an verschiedenen Orten und in der Zukunft kann nichts mehr anbrennen!

;O)

Ernie


----------



## Backfire (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angelschein weg und dann?*

ich hab die prüfung 1981 abgelegt und 2007, also 26 jahre später, problemlos ne ersatzbescheinigung ausgestellt bekommen.
hat mich 14€ gekostet (hessen).


----------



## Knigge007 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angelschein weg und dann?*

Jo musst zu deinem Landesfischereiverband gehen und dort nachfragen,tu die das nächste mal zu irgendwelchen anderne wichtigen Unterlagen und mach 1-2 Kopien,diese ich wo anderst hingelegt habe,so kanns eigentlich nie passieren das man garnichts mehr da hat.


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Angelschein weg und dann?*

Danke nochmal an alle.Habe meine Papiere wieder bekommen ein Kamerad hat sie gefunden und sie mir wieder gegeben.:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Locke4865 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Angelschein weg und dann?*

ein Hoch auf den ehrlichen Kameraden:vik:


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Angelschein weg und dann?*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> ein Hoch auf den ehrlichen Kameraden:vik:


Da sagste was.#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## KawangA (14. März 2010)

*AW: Angelschein weg und dann?*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> nicht ganz richtig ! muss auf verlangen eines aufsehers vorgelegt werden !!!!



Echt die Prüfungsbescheinigung muss vorgelegt werden wenn in eine Kontrolle komme ? Hier in Berlin brauch ich nur den Fischereischein und die Angelkarte bei mir haben. Ich hatte auch schon die Prüfbescheinigung verloren und ich habe die 1984 gemacht. Hatte dann ein paar Jahre Pause gemacht mit dem Angeln. Ein paar Umzüge gemacht und da geht einiges verloren. 2002 wollte ich wieder Angeln aber wo zur Hölle ist die Prüfungsbescheinigung. ?! #q Ich also beim VdSF angerufen wo ich die abgelegt hatte, vorbeigefahren, nach durchsuchen der Jahrgangsordner hatte man mich gefunden. 10 € bezahlt und mit einem großen freudestrahlendem Gesicht rausgegangen. Ich würde sagen Schwein gehabt. Soweit ich weis werden jetzt auch die älteren Jahrgänge in den Computer eingekloppt beim VdSF.


----------



## fantazia (14. März 2010)

*AW: Angelschein weg und dann?*



colognecarp schrieb:


> So wie ich das noch aus meiner Prüfzeit in erinnerung habe hatten die gesagt das die Unterlagen 5 Jahre aufgehoben werden, danach wirds schwierig


Moin,

habe meine Prüfung vor 14 Jahren gemacht und vor kurzem selber alles verloren inklusive Prüfungsbestätigung.War trotzdem kein Problem und ich kriege alles neu.Gut ist natürlich zu wissen wann genau die Prüfung gemacht wurde erspart den einiges an Arbeit.


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Angelschein weg und dann?*

Ist schon ganz schön schei... wenn man alles verliert da haben wir nochmal alle glück gehabt.:vik:


----------



## Schleien_Lover (15. März 2010)

*AW: Angelschein weg und dann?*

Wie ist das wenn man den Sportfischerpass verloren hat. Muss man dann nur ein Lichtbild befügen und antrag stellen oder auch geld mit beilegen, und wenn wieviel?


----------



## Backfire (16. März 2010)

*AW: Angelschein weg und dann?*

Sportfischerpass sagt mir jetzt nichts. Meinst du nen Jahresfischereischein?


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Angelschein weg und dann?*

Nö, er meint den VdSF- Sportfischerpass, also das Heftchen wo die Beitragsmarken vom Verband reingeklebt werden. Wird durch den Verein ausgehändigt, wie auch die jeweiligen Jahresbeitragsmarken. 

Er hatte mich schon per PN gefragt und ich hab ihm gesagt dass das Heftchen normalerweise nix kostet. Die Marke hat er noch ( nicht eingeklebt ). 
Da muss er sich mit seinem Verein in Verbindung setzen.


----------



## snofla (16. März 2010)

*AW: Angelschein weg und dann?*

Ralle hat schon richtig getextet

einfach neues Passfoto an den Verein geben und dieser bestellt beim Verband nen neuen Sportfischerpass,da er die Marke noch hat wirds nix kosten (zumindest bei uns nicht)............ich weiss ja nicht wie das euer Verein geregelt hat


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Angelschein weg und dann?*

Bei mir im verein ist das Kostenlos,wie bei allen anderen auch.(Vorpostern)
Was aber nicht heißt das du nicht vielleicht eine kleine Bearbeitungsgebühr bezaheln musst.


----------

